# XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls



## donlucas (23. April 2010)

*XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Folgende E-Mail erreichte mich heute vom XFX-Support, denn denen scheint eine ihrer auf 1000 Stück limitierten *5970 Black Edition* abhanden gekommen zu sein:

Wem die Karte mit der *Nummer #68* in die Hände fällt möge XFX kontaktieren, damit die den Weg Rückwärts verfolgen können um das schwarze Schaf in ihren Reihen ausfindig zu machen:

*INHALT DER MAIL:*

Dear XFX Customers,

In light of recent events, we suspect that one of our HD 5970 Black Edition Limited graphics cards may have been compromised. In our current inventory check of this limited run of 1,000 individually serialised pieces, #68 is unaccounted for. We have evidence of a security breach in our facility, thus we believe #68 has been illegally obtained as the product has yet to be released. Please be aware that the person responsible will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. If any news can be provided to lead us to the apprehension of a suspect, or if you can provide us with any information, please report it to security@xfxforce.com. XFX will reward any information leading to the return of #68. Please do not attempt to buy, trade, or barter for this unit. We thank you for your cooperation and apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Sincerely, 
XFX


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Lol geile Aktion...mal sehen ob das funzt...wasn das auch fürn Mitarbeiter der sowas macht...ich sage schonmal ciaooooooooo......


----------



## Verminaard (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Um jeden Preis im Gespraech bleiben, egal wie.
Sehr toll XFX!
Sollten lieber vernuenftige Grafikkarten bauen.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Autsch wer so blöde ist und eine auf 1000 Stück limitierte Karte zu klauen wird auch so blöd sein die weiterzuverkaufen.
Das wird wohl die teuerste Karte sein die er je hatte dann. ^^


----------



## boerigard (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Marketing. Die Karte war auch schon auf eBay aufgetaucht, aber das Angebot ist gelöscht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

ich habe die leider nicht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Das ist vedampt hart. Ich glaube nicht das die Karten zurück kommen. Die Karten werden irgent wo verkauft und der Dieb verdient sich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## tuner-andy (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Krasse Aktion, wer die geschorrt hat, is schon schön doof! Ne limitierte karte zu klauen die warscheinlich noch nicht im handel erhältlich ist. Wenn sie gefunden wird dann ist gut! Good Luck an XFX


----------



## rehacomp (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Eher darf der letzte diese als Belohnung behalten, wenn der Täter geschnappt wird.


----------



## DAEF13 (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ich hab' sie! - NICHT 
Tja, da waren es nur noch 999 mal 1000+ Euro ,ein kleiner Verlust für uns und ein noch kleinerer für XFX, ich mein, jetzt gibt es eine Person weniger, die eine solch überteuerte (und überschnelle ) Karte kaufen kann...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Irgendwie komisch^^

Habe mich gestern erst beim XFX Support angemeldet , um Fragen zu stellen was die Kompatibilität meines Boards zum X6 angeht.
Kaum angemeldet bekomme ich so eine kuriose Nachrricht 

Naja ich kann nur hoffen der Typ wird gecatcht.
*neidisch auf den Klauer sei*

Aber naja , eine Blackedition is jez au ned so besonders.
Ich finde die ASUS ARES viel geiler!
Bei der lohnt es sich wenigstens zu klauen^^


----------



## A3000T (23. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Tausend Karten? Cool, so schlampig will ich auch mal arbeiten, dass mir tausend Karten abhanden kommen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ich habe die Email auch bekommen. Ich weiß nicht recht, ob das ganze nicht nur eine PR-Aktion ist. Ich meine, denen kann es doch vollkommen egal sein, wenn eine Karte abhanden kommt. Dann wird halt noch eine produziert....


----------



## Fate T.H (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

@A3000T
Hmm schlampig gelesen wohl eher!

Es ist *eine* (genauer gesagt die mit der Nummer 68) der auf 1000 Stück limitierten HD5970 abhanden gekommen.



@GR-Thunderstorm

So leicht ist es auch nicht bei einer limitierten Auflage. Man kann wohl schlecht zweimal die Nr.68 im Umlauf bringen.


----------



## A3000T (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



> Hmm schlampig gelesen wohl eher!



Es ist auch schon nach Mitternacht, da darf ich das. 



> So leicht ist es auch nicht bei einer limitierten Auflage. Man kann wohl schlecht zweimal die Nr.68 im Umlauf bringen.



Warum nicht? Wer hätte es herausfinden sollen. Nachdem XfX natürlich so ein Getöse draus gemacht hat ist es wohl nicht mehr ohne weiteres zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Cooler PR-Stunt, grade mit der Ebay-Aktion  Oder doch echt?


----------



## Fate T.H (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



A3000T schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wer hätte es herausfinden sollen. Nachdem XfX natürlich so ein Getöse draus gemacht hat ist es wohl nicht mehr ohne weiteres zu bewerkstelligen.



Klar man kann es damit argumentieren das es hätte vielleicht nicht ans Licht kommen können,
nur muss man immer mit dummen zufällen rechnen. Bei solchen Karten oder Auflagen
liegt meist eine art Zertifikat bei welche die echtheit bescheinigt und was meinste
was los ist wenn ein zweites davon auftauchen würde. ^^


----------



## Verminaard (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar man kann es damit argumentieren das es hätte vielleicht nicht ans Licht kommen können,
> nur muss man immer mit dummen zufällen rechnen. Bei solchen Karten oder Auflagen
> liegt meist eine art Zertifikat bei welche die echtheit bescheinigt und was meinste
> was los ist wenn ein zweites davon auftauchen würde. ^^



Und welches Zertifikat ist wohl "echter"?
Das vom Hersteller oder von Ebay oder sonst wem?
Im Grunde ist es aber ziehmlich Pups.

Irgendwie sieht das ganze imho nach ner PR Aktion aus. Immerhin hat XFX erreicht das darueber gesprochen und spekuliert wird.

Najo ueber manche Hersteller spricht man, weil sie qualitativ hochwertige Produkte herstellen. Andere polarisieren durch alle moeglichen Schlagzeilen, nur nicht durch einwandfreie und tolle Produkte.

Bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen bei wem er/sie sein/ihr schwererarbeitetes Geld laesst.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Verdammt geniale Werbe-Aktion, Glückwunsch XFX. 

Auch die Sache mit den Videos ist verdammt nice, XFX scheint zur Zeit echt auf einer Hochphase zu sein.. *(Für alle "Nixchecker": Einfach mal nach "XFX secret weapon" youtuben, bisher gibt es 2 Folgen. )*


----------



## CyLord (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Wollte schon schreiben, warum die wegen einer Karte so einen Aufriss machen.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

In etwa eine ähnliche PR Aktion wie Apple mit ihrem dämlichen iphone 4G


----------



## Whoosaa (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> In etwa eine ähnliche PR Aktion wie Apple mit ihrem dämlichen iphone 4G



Ich muss die ganze Zeit an die 3dfx-Spots damals denken, die waren ja ähnlich, vor allem ähnlich professionell aufgebaut.


----------



## Timelezz (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

@Verminaard: Sorry, aber deine Sig. steht Dir gut 

Ebenfalls diese kuriose Mail bekommen, ob nun PR oder nicht die Sache ist kurios


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

gg richt doch sehr nach PR Aktion naja

Im übrigen wird es gerne mal bei so DVD Sonderserien gemacht, dass es Nummern doppelt oder mehrfach gibt. Das wäre nicht das erste mal das dass vorkommt.

Vielleicht gibts ne 1001 (Tausend und eine in der Nacht...das Märchen), bei PCGH zu gewinnen. 

Oder vielleicht haben sie sie *pcgh_marc* geschenkt für seine ehrenvollen leidenschaftlichen Dienste für das Mitwirken an der *PCGH* 

Lg Spieler911


----------



## Snake7 (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ist ne PR-Aktion - wenn die 68 abhanden gekommen wäre, hätte man einfach ne 68.2 gebaut und gut wäre.
Als würden diesich um eine Karte kümmern.. .
Denkt doch mal nach Leute - das geht ganz einfach.


----------



## gecan (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

ah du ******** 1000 von 5970 

und jetzt stellt euch das vor der verkauft pro karte 300€ die er dann ohne probleme los wird


----------



## riedochs (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Alles nur PR


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



riedochs schrieb:


> Alles nur PR


 
Schon klar - als ich die Mail bekam habe ich trotzdem grinsen müssen

Anders herum frage ich mich ob es die "68" wirklich im Markt gibt und was geschehen würde wenn sich der (natürlich ehrliche) Käufer melden würde...


----------



## malifix (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ich hoffe er bekommt ne deftige strafe, aber wie kann so ein dummer Mensch da überhaupt arbeiten. xD


----------



## Raptorspeed (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Als ich diese Mail las musste ich wirklich lachen

Man könnte diese Mail mit einer Suchanzeige eines vollgestopften Portemonnaies vergleichen.

Der Gipfel der Ironie wäre ja noch, wenn der Besitzer der Karte sie Registrieren würde bei XFX.


----------



## robsta (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

ich habe einen jungen Mann mit dunkler Hautfarbe und weissen Turschuhen am Düsseldorfer HBF gesehen der bietet die an für 250€

Ich habe aber nichts gekauft da ich ja keine Garantie habe.


----------



## computertod (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

bei mir war in dem Bild, das unten noch ist dieses Video verlinkt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dWziA_u5OU


----------



## alm0st (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Gute PR muss man schon sagen... da könnte sich Nvidia mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden^^


----------



## VERGiL (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Wie schon gesagt - einfach nur ne PR-Aktion mehr nicht.


----------



## Bääängel (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Man könnte hier ungefähr 3/4 der Posts löschen, da in  denen immer nur steht "gute PR- Aktion", oder so ähnlich. 

Aber ich will auch mal:
Tolle PR-Aktion. x2


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

ich wars! 

das video ist lustig^^


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Tja, bin gespannt wo die Karten auftauchen hehe. *hust* XD


----------



## Bääängel (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



MKay schrieb:


> Tja, bin gespannt wo die Karten auftauchen hehe. *hust* XD



Es soll nur eine Karte sein, die Nr. 68


----------



## Gnome (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Seit wann arbeiten in ner Lagerhalle solche hübschen Mädels? Totaler Quatsch . Das is alles nur Marketing. XFX will Kunden anziehen, nichts anderes. Ich glaub der Mail nicht


----------



## strelok (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Gute PR muss man schon sagen... da könnte sich Nvidia mal ne *Scheibe von abschneiden*^^



Und gleich auf´m Fermi braten. 

 HOT HOT   " Thermi the way it´s meant to be grilled "   HOT HOT





Gnome schrieb:


> Das is alles nur Marketing. XFX will Kunden anziehen, nichts anderes. Ich glaub der Mail nicht



Heutzutage verucht man alles um Kunden anzulocken.


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Naja so ne Aktion wäre leicht sinnlos bei einer Karte..

wäre es die nummer #1 oder #1000 dann könnt ich das evtl noch nachvollziehen, aber bei 68 

Warum glauben hier eig manche, dass alle 1k Karten weg gekommen sind?


----------



## Rotax (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ich versteh das Problem garnicht, ich weiss sogar wer die Karte hat.

Bekomme ich für den Tipp Geld von XFX?


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Wegen der Nr. 68: paradoxer weise ist nur eine weggekommen. also nur für den eigen gebrauch. Der dieb wird sie nicht verkaufen, da hätt sich der der aufwand verrechnet mit dem umsatz nicht gelohnt.
Finderlohn, bzw. Geld für nen tipp? -wohl eher ned. Am schluss sagt xfx in einer Pressekonferenz: "Dank eines anonymen informantens, ist die karte wieder aufgetaucht." ANONYM. Um Geld zu sparen. ANONYM.
Meine meinung dazu...

Rotax: [Unter-tisch-deal] sag,wer! Der bekommt nen besuch von mir  [/UNter-Tisch-Deal]


> Warum glauben hier eig manche, dass alle 1k Karten weg gekommen sind?


Es hört sich viel spektakulärer an, wenn man sagt: "es wurden 1k karten bei xfx geklaut!". Als wenn man sagt: "Es wurde ne karte bei xfx geklaut".
Die Menge macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Rotax (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Na der der sie in eBay versucht hat zu verkaufen ist der Dieb bzw. hat sie vom Dieb gekauft.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ich glaub die Bitte ist vergebene Liebesmüh.
Ich sag besser nicht dass ich die Graka hab, das gibt noch Ärger.


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Ich glaub, wenn es eine Umfrage gäbe, mit der Frage: Habt ihr die Karte von XFX geklaut, wär nur JA angekreuzt. 
-Warum? Weil jeder auf sich aufmerksam machen will, wie ich mit diesem Beitrag hier. Jute Nacht!


----------



## Gruselgurke (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Also wer sich mal die Werbevideo anschaut dem wird klar das das hier ne sehr geniale PR Aktion ist:
YouTube - XFX Secret Weapon: What is 5970? (part one)
YouTube - XFX Secret Weapon: Where is Charlie? (part two)


----------



## Withedevil (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Gefunden ^^"

XFX HD 5970 Black Edition LIMITED - Serial #68 - eBay (item 290428376868 end time May-03-10 15:57:44 PDT)


----------



## Bääängel (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Da ist schon ein extra Thread offen, wo es um diese Auktion geht.


----------



## Russel Grow (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Das nenne ich mal voll konkret!

Hier, wer will die #68 haben? ^^

XFX HD 5970 Black Edition LIMITED - Serial #68 - eBay (item 290428376868 end time May-03-10 15:57:44 PDT)

...echt ein Schnäppchen, sogar mit der vollen XFX Garantie^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Jeder, der mal irgendwann ein XFX-Produkt registriert hatte und somit seine email-adresse preisgab, hat diese Mail bekommen. 

Für mich sieht das wie eine prima Werbung aus, die sogar Vertrauen schafft und einem suggeriert, man gehöre auch zur kleinen XFX-Familie. Vielleicht ist die Karte ja wirklich abhanden gekommen, aber die Marketing-Abteilung hatte hier die Finger mit im Spiel: 

Warum keinen Vorteil draus schlagen? Ein schwarzes Schaf zu suchen interessiert jeden; und niemand ist vor sowas gefeit. Vor allem keine Firmen. Es ist also auch kein Imageschaden und man umgeht den Verdacht zu spammen. Geschickt! XFX, wirklich geschickt gemacht!

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herb_G (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Klarer Fall von viralem Marketing. Trotz dem damit erworbenen Image, dass Sie wohl zu dämlich sind, auf ihre Karten aufzupassen, zahlt sich die Aktion sicher aus.


----------



## McZonk (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

Es gab ja nie eine gestohlene Karte. Das ganze ist ein großer PR-Gag 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...5970-black-limited-edition-fuer-10-000-a.html


----------



## Blackmac93 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

auf jeden fall!  dei schreiben in der e-mail die nummer und bei der auktion schreibt der typ auch genau die nummer die eig für jeden anderen egal ist. man könnte XFX ja mal ne e-mail schreiben mit der ebay-auktion. vllt kommt dann ne kleine belohnung als perfekte PR-Aktion. Finde es schon lustig das die sogar immer wieder drauf bieten um den preis zu verändern.

Haben wir keinen Millionär im Forum? Der soll mal auf die Karte bieten mal gucken was dann passiert


----------



## Sonic51 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*



Blackmac93 schrieb:


> Haben wir keinen Millionär im Forum? Der soll mal auf die Karte bieten mal gucken was dann passiert



Ich bins vllt ab Samstag, wenn ich 6 richtige im LOTTO hab ^^
...aber nur VLLT!!!


----------



## Blackmac93 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX bittet User um Mithilfe bei Aufklärung eines Diebstahls*

na dann wünsch ich dir viel aber dann biet auch, würde gerne wissen was XFX dann macht. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die Auktion kurz vor dem ende raus nehmenHat eig. mal einer XFX ne E-mail geschrieben und denen die EBay-Auktion verlinkt? vllt kommt man dan in ein gewinnspiel rein oder so


----------

